# KastKing gear



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Does anybody have experience with it? A few days back I rolled the dice on one of their 7' ML fast casting rods that I intend to use for the smaller species. The rod I received certainly feels good and the tip seems faster than other rods I have with the same rating. It's also pretty dang light, but bear in mind I tend to fish more budget friendly rods and compared to the Ugly Stiks, Tourney Trails, and Guide Series rods I have, it feels good. I'm looking to get it on the water this weekend and see if it holds up. I've read many good things about their lines and rods, but their reels appear to be so-so. What are your experiences?


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

FWIW, I just got their medium size tackle box for x-mas, its been in the boat a few times. Seems to be holding up fine but its also early. My last soft sided tackle box lasted 10 years until one of the nylon handles gave out. We will see if this one lasts that long too.

I also have a filet knife, 5", used it a few times on our boat and seems to be holding an edge well. I really like the rubberized bright orange handle on it. Easy to hold onto, its a bigger grip them most filet knives which is nice also.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Step 1:don't waste your money
Step 2:repeat step 1


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

I have had great luck with the braided line and the Rover reels for trolling. I actually like the Rovers over the couple Abu Garcias Ambassadors Ive got and the Ambassadors are the ones before they started making them all plastic. I have a friend that loves the two spinning rods he purchased from them as well. Really great value in my opnion.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Does anybody have experience with it? A few days back I rolled the dice on one of their 7' ML fast casting rods that I intend to use for the smaller species. The rod I received certainly feels good and the tip seems faster than other rods I have with the same rating. It's also pretty dang light, but bear in mind I tend to fish more budget friendly rods and compared to the Ugly Stiks, Tourney Trails, and Guide Series rods I have, it feels good. I'm looking to get it on the water this weekend and see if it holds up. I've read many good things about their lines and rods, but their reels appear to be so-so. What are your experiences?


I just ordered some split ring pliers from them. They look good on-line.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

I like their braid. Just ordered some flouro, will see how it performs. A coworker ordered two casting reels and likes them but he is a casual fisherman at best so take that with a grain of salt. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Verdict as of this afternoon, very nice rod for the money. I spooled up my tuned Abu 1600 with some 8lb Big Game and hit Stony Creek for a few hours after work. I threw baits ranging from weightless worms to #6 and #8 Husky Jerks and various weights of tube jigs. I landed 4 largemouth, biggest one was probably 2lb and it was a joy to use. I could really bomb the light stuff too. I'd loosen the spool tension knob until there was a little side to side play and let it rip. Pretty nice combo I have going on here.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

I have 2 Kastking sharky two baitrunner reels I use for catfish. Have beat the hell out of them for the last three years and they still perform like new. In some cases you don't have to spend a fortune to get decent quality.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I bought a piscifun phantom carbon casting real last year, as a test. fished it a few times last season seems like a decent reel superlight seems to be at least comparable to any of my Abu's






Stuck it on a cheap berkley lightening rod no complaints so far. We'll see how it holds up this season


----------



## mattman (Jan 8, 2013)

my buddy got a couple kastking assassin baitcast reels a few years ago. we fish together about once a week from ice out to ice in. They held up good for one season but after to summers of use they are junk. I cant say a word on anyother product of theirs but if you were thinking about the reels I would pass


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

mattman said:


> I cant say a word on anyother product of theirs but if you were thinking about the reels I would pass


I thought about trying one of their reels but I have a hard time justifying the purchase because there are thousands of beat up grimy Ambassadeurs for pocket change waiting for me on eBay


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Their braided line is pretty good. Can't say anything about their rods and reels.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Their braided line is pretty good. Can't say anything about their rods and reels.


I'm pretty sure their braid is made here in the states, but rods and reels in China as far as I know. I wonder who was contracted to make the braid?


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

The braid and flouro i got from kast king both said made in china on the packaging and on the spool... for whatever it's worth.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Upon further research, their KastPro braid is made in USA. https://www.kastking.com/kastking-kastpro-braided-fishing-line_p0198.html


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I bought a tackle backpack from them and it’s fantastic. I also tried their florocote fishing line and it was horrible.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You guys got me intrested, I tried the Kastking braid. So far I like it. A lot. Seems to flow a bit better than my beloved Powerpro. Being a lot less expensive at the same time, we have a winnner! thx.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

They had Power Pro on sale at Field and Stream this weekend for $19.99 for a 300yd spool, totally forgot about the KastKing braid lol. Still Loving the rod though!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I refuse to go to Field And Stream or Dicks. they actually hired anti gun lobbyists and are as anti second amendment as they come. I will not let them have my money to fund fighting my beliefs.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got my Kastking slip ring pliers. They appear to be well designed for what they are intended to do. It is going to be easier to change out rusting hooks.


----------

